
Segway’s New Electric Skates Are the Latest Volley in the Scooter Wars - mhb
https://www.racked.com/2018/7/25/17611988/segways-electric-skates-driftw1s
======
ncr100
Motorized Scooters go back on the streets and sidewalks of San Francisco
today; the regulation blackout period has expired.

City still doesn't require licence plates to identify these powered vehicles
to impacted pedestrians.

The War heats up.

